# Schwarzwald Bike Marathon



## Bikehero (24. August 2007)

Hallole, hab gesehen das es bisher sehr wenige Meldungen gibt für den SMB 2007. Hoffe doch das es dem SBM nicht genauso geht wie den Jungs in Todtnauberg und das Rennen abgesagt werden muß.
Hat jemand zufällig ein genaues Höhenprofil der 120km-Strecke? Mit dem auf der Homepage kann man ja nix anfangen...


----------



## NightRacer (27. August 2007)

die meisten Leute melden sich wohl immer vor Ort an, das es viele so spät im Jahr auch vom Wetter abhängig machen ob sie fahren oder nicht. Trotdem fahren natürlich nicht soviele Leute mit wie zB in Kirchzarten. Ich Stell mal zwei Diagramme von letztem Jahr ein, man beachte die Temperatur zum Beginn des Rennens, und das war das Wetter später eigentlich nicht mal soo übel.


MichL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (8. September 2007)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die 120er nur am Anfang von der 90er unterschiedlich, also deshalb starten die 2h früher, damit die ne Schleife ziehen können und noch was Vorsrung vor der 90er haben, sonst gäbs beim Start gleich Chaos    Aber dafür um 7:00 Uhr schon starten


----------



## Haferstroh (9. September 2007)

Hi @all! Wie lief euer Rennen??

War heuer leider nicht dabei....

Ist wer die 120km gefahren? Gerade mal um die 90 männliche Finisher.... Respekt


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. September 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Hi @all! Wie lief euer Rennen??
> 
> War heuer leider nicht dabei....
> 
> Ist wer die 120km gefahren? Gerade mal um die 90 männliche Finisher.... Respekt



Öhm, ich versuch das grad zu verdrängen! Ich sag nur ich hab 4 Schläuche gebraucht - 2 hatte ich dabei, 2 hab ich "erbettelt". Naja, ist vmlt. weil ich schon 2 Jahre keinen Platten mehr hatte - wobei ich Furtwangen schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr gefahren bin


----------



## Haferstroh (9. September 2007)

Autsch, da ist deine Glücksfee heute wohl auf dem Schlauch gestanden   Naja, solange es nur an der Technik lag, gehts doch noch! Dann eben beim nächsten Marathon Attacke! Die Saison ist noch lang


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. September 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Autsch, da ist deine Glücksfee heute wohl auf dem Schlauch gestanden   Naja, solange es nur an der Technik lag, gehts doch noch! Dann eben beim nächsten Marathon Attacke! Die Saison ist noch lang



Naja, ich hab den scheiß Stein nicht gesehen, evtl. wurde er auch durch vorrausfahrende Fahrer gelocker und umgedreht, war irgendwie recht scharfkantig, auch die Felge sieht was mitgenommen aus.
Aber ich sehe das auch so, das nächste mal wieder! Nun kann ja eigentlich nix mehr passieren, die Platten reichen für eine ganze Weile...


----------



## Martin76 (9. September 2007)

Wie ist denn eure Erfahrung bezüglich der Höhenmeterangaben in FuWa?

Ich bin heute zum ersten mal die 60km Schleife in Furtwangen gefahren und bin ganz entspannt (gut, vielleicht entspricht das nicht ganz den Tatsachen ) die ersten 1100 hm gefahren als es dann in Vöhrenbach nocheinmal ordentlich rauf ging hat das irgendwie ein bisschen meine Motivation gedämpft....gut dann kamen kurz vo Schluss auch noch die Führenden der 90er Scheife an mir vorbeigezischt.

Am Ende hatte ich satte 1310 hm auf dem Polar stehen - bei Standard - 5 hm Kadenz. Der HAC4 meiner Schwester hatte auch 1285 hm angezeigt. Ich bin da ja nicht so pingelig und auch von anderen Marathons nicht 100% genaue Angaben gewöhnt aber bei aller Messtoleranz und Ungenauigkeiten finde ich die Abweichung ( 210hm od. 19%) von den angegebenen 1100 hm ganz schön happig.


----------



## mspf (9. September 2007)

Mein Polar hat auf der 90er 2320 hm gemessen. Angegeben waren 2200. Das ist gerade noch akzeptabel...


----------



## scalie (10. September 2007)

Bei der Anmeldung über Datasport, stand bei den 60 Km 1400 Hm und bei der 90 Km 2500 Hm.
Dann hatten die wohl die "richtigeren" Angaben.



www.maagonline.de


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. September 2007)

Ich hatte auf dem HAC4Pro auch 2268Hm, bei den angegebenen 2200 eigentlich kein schlechtes Ergebniss! Ich kenne Veranstalterangaben, die um einiges mehr daneben liegen. Ich denke 100Hm Differenz sind absolut in Ordnung - man sieht ja schon, was die einzelnen "Meßgeräte" so anzeigen - alleine hier gibts eine kräftige Differenz - bei einer barometrischen Messung auch wirklich kein Wunder. Also da sehe ich kein Grund zur Beanstandung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mister Ti (10. September 2007)

Liebe Bike Gemeinde, ich kann ja verstehen dass ihr so schnell wie möglich an's Ziel kommen wollt. Vergesst dabei aber die Fairness nicht.

Beispiel: Mich hat gestern auf der Katarinenhöhe direkt an der Verpflegungsstation ein Biker im schicken braunen Outfit links überholt und  dabei gnadenlos umgerissen.

Der Typ hat sich nicht mal umgedreht, ich schon, und zwar voll auf das Steißbein. Danke lieber Rennfahrer dass du mir diesen Schmerz gegönnt hast denn dafür sind wir beim Marathon ja eigentlich unterwegs. Oder nicht?

Ich hoffe du bist durch deine forsche Fahrweise wenigstens unter die ersten 200 gekommen ;_)

Anschließend konnte ich dann doch weiterfahren. 
Gott sei Dank war am Bike außer dem verschobenen Lenker kein Materialschaden entstanden.

Naja, sinnigerweise musste ich das Rennen bei ca. Km 76 doch aufgeben, da ich auf dem fiesen Wurzelstück (wo es hinter Schonach nach der Wiesenrampe in den Wald ging) auf einer nassen Wurzel ausgerutscht und mit dem Oberschenkel auf einen Baumstunpf geknallt bin.

Danke der netten Fahrerin die mich mit dem Gemeindelaster von Schonach nach Furtwangen gefahren hat.


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. September 2007)

mister Ti schrieb:


> Liebe Bike Gemeinde, ich kann ja verstehen dass ihr so schnell wie möglich an's Ziel kommen wollt. Vergesst dabei aber die Fairness nicht.
> 
> Beispiel: Mich hat gestern auf der Katarinenhöhe direkt an der Verpflegungsstation ein Biker im schicken braunen Outfit links überholt und  dabei gnadenlos umgerissen.
> 
> ...



Das ist Sauerei, keine Frage! Aber wirklich nicht die Regel. Ich habe gestern (nachdem ich meine eigenen beiden Schläuche schon verbraucht hatte) von 2 weiteren Fahrern einen Schlauch bekommen und eine Pumpe ebenfalls! Das ist superfair, schließlich geben die mir uneigennützig ihr Material! Hier nochmals vielen Dank an den AldeGott-Biker, der mir Pumpe und Schlauch gegeben hat! Ausserdem gibt es viele Biker die super nett Platz gemacht haben, obwohl ich gar nix gesagt oder gerufen hab! Ich denke die Fairniss unter den Bikern (Ausnahmen gibts leider immer) ist eigentlich sehr hoch!

*Apropos - ich konnte den 2. Fahrer, der mir einen Schlauch geliehen hat im Ziel nicht mehr ausfindig machen, wenn also jemand hier ist, der einem Woba-Fahrer (blau-orange Klamotten) kurz vor dem Ziel einen Schlauch geliehen hat - bitte melden, ich würde mich gerne bedanken!!!*


----------



## Skunkworks (10. September 2007)

mister Ti schrieb:


> Liebe Bike Gemeinde, ich kann ja verstehen dass ihr so schnell wie möglich an's Ziel kommen wollt. Vergesst dabei aber die Fairness nicht.
> 
> Beispiel: Mich hat gestern auf der Katarinenhöhe direkt an der Verpflegungsstation ein Biker im schicken braunen Outfit links überholt und  dabei gnadenlos umgerissen.
> 
> ...



Ja sowas gibt es leider immer wieder mal. Und wie du richtig erwähnst, sind es meist die Fahrer, die mit dem Sieg oder Treppchen (auch AK) nichts mehr zu tun haben, die wirklich schnellen sind meist recht relaxed.

Keine Frage, wenn ich ein Rennen fahre, dann will ich meine Gegner hinter mir lassen, das aber auf eine faire Art und Weise. Ich setze niemanden unter Druck, schon gar nicht jemanden, dem man erkennen kann, dass er recht neu auf einem Rennen ist. Gut, es gibt auch Momente wo ich ausrasten kann (wenn einzeln Schiebende die Fahrspur blockieren), aber es kann zuviel passieren und wir machen das ja aus Spass.

Verglichen mit einem Massenstart im Triathlon ist die Fairness der MTBler allerdings hoch, dort wird gewaltig geboxt, getreten, gezogen und was weis ich nicht noch alles.


----------



## mister Ti (10. September 2007)

> Ich denke die Fairniss unter den Bikern (Ausnahmen gibts leider immer) ist eigentlich sehr hoch!



Das kann ich so bestätigen: beim Erbeskopf Marathon dieses Jahr hat mir ein holländischer Kollege 10 min seiner Zeit geopfert um mir beim reparieren meiner Kette zu helfen und hat auch noch seinen letzten Powerlink hergeschenkt.

Beim Furtwanger Marathon kam mir das Fahrerfeld (jedenfalls auf der 90er und 120er Strecke) allerdings viel ruppiger vor als im Hunsrück.
Da ist aber glaub ich auch nicht so die Weltelite vertreten da das kein so prestigeträchtiger Wettbewerb ist.


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. September 2007)

mister Ti schrieb:


> Das kann ich so bestätigen: beim Erbeskopf Marathon dieses Jahr hat mir ein holländischer Kollege 10 min seiner Zeit geopfert um mir beim reparieren meiner Kette zu helfen und hat auch noch seinen letzten Powerlink hergeschenkt.
> 
> Beim Furtwanger Marathon kam mir das Fahrerfeld (jedenfalls auf der 90er und 120er Strecke) allerdings viel ruppiger vor als im Hunsrück.
> Da ist aber glaub ich auch nicht so die Weltelite vertreten da das kein so prestigeträchtiger Wettbewerb ist.



Hm, keine Ahnung ob das an dem liegt, vmtl. einfach nur ein blöder Zufall! Ich kann hier bis jetzt nicht klagen und bin Furtwangen schon ein paarmal gefahren.


----------



## rascal92 (10. September 2007)

Hallo!

Sollte hier der jugendliche Fahrer mitlesen, dem ich kurz vor dem Stöcklewaldturm vom Fussgänger zum Radfahrer mittels Schlauch und Pumpe "reorganisiert" habe, bitte die Materialien in der Fa.Radhaus in Freiburg abgeben oder falls nicht machbar 15 an eine wohltätige Organisation spenden und das nächste mal selbst daran denken!

Gruss, rascal92


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mister Ti (10. September 2007)

rascal92 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Sollte hier der jugendliche Fahrer mitlesen, dem ich kurz vor dem Stöcklewaldturm vom Fussgänger zum Radfahrer mittels Schlauch und Pumpe "reorganisiert" habe, bitte die Materialien in der Fa.Radhaus in Freiburg abgeben oder falls nicht machbar 15 an eine wohltätige Organisation spenden und das nächste mal selbst daran denken!
> 
> Gruss, rascal92


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. September 2007)

rascal92 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Sollte hier der jugendliche Fahrer mitlesen, dem ich kurz vor dem Stöcklewaldturm vom Fussgänger zum Radfahrer mittels Schlauch und Pumpe "reorganisiert" habe, bitte die Materialien in der Fa.Radhaus in Freiburg abgeben oder falls nicht machbar 15 an eine wohltätige Organisation spenden und das nächste mal selbst daran denken!
> 
> Gruss, rascal92



Ich such zwar jemand, dem ich einen Schlauch zurückgeben/bezahlen kann, aber ich glaub das warst nicht Du - ich bin nicht jugendlich!     
(Ausserdem hatte ich die Pumpe die ich geliehen hab wieder zurückgegeben).


----------



## Sascha9289 (10. September 2007)

für mich war es eigentlich ein fast perfektes Rennen. Bin die 60 km gefahren und kam mit dem profil perfekt zurecht. Leider fand ich anfangs nicht meine Tritt und machte viele Plätze mies. konnte zwar im laufe des Rennens wieder viele gutmachen jedoch reichte es am ende nur für einen 60. platz der Gesamtwertung  , worüber ich keinesfalls enttäuscht bin...
jetzt kommt der Schauinslandkoeing!!!!


----------



## denis_f5 (15. September 2007)

Hier noch ein paar Photos vom SBM 2007:

Schwarzwald Bike Marathon 2007


----------



## keroson (27. August 2008)

buddel, buddel, wo ist der Maulwurf?

wer ist den dabei in Furtwangen?


----------



## sash73 (28. August 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> buddel, buddel, wo ist der Maulwurf?
> 
> wer ist den dabei in Furtwangen?




ist doch klarbin wie immer dabeibist glaub auch am samstag beim 12h rennen ne????vielleicht sehen wir uns

grüße sash


----------



## nikerider (3. September 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> buddel, buddel, wo ist der Maulwurf?
> 
> wer ist den dabei in Furtwangen?



Wundert mich das du fahrst...
Am selben Tag ist doch BaWü, oder nur bis U19?

Naja, ich werd auch starten, ist mit lieber als BaWü
Dort kenn ich die Strecke nicht und ist weiter weg...

Lg Sven


----------



## commencal blanc (3. September 2008)

Werde auch dasein. Will mich mal an der 90er Runde versuchen!


----------



## keroson (3. September 2008)

nikerider schrieb:


> Wundert mich das du fahrst...
> Am selben Tag ist doch BaWü, oder nur bis U19?
> 
> Naja, ich werd auch starten, ist mit lieber als BaWü
> ...



Ba-Wü ist laut AUsschreiburng am 13.09.08, Furtwangen am 14.
Ba-Wü wurde irgendwann noch nachträglich vorverlegt. 
Ich wer also am Samstag in Hengen starten, und am Sonntag die 90km in furtwangen mitnehmen. Hab mir ja schon überlegt die 120km zu afhren, aber des wär dann doch zu viel

Edit sagt: Ein Teamkollege der auch bei den 12h dabei war, wohnt da in der Nähe. Ich fahr also am Donnersatg oder Freitag schon hin..


----------



## T.w (10. September 2008)

habe  einen Startplatz  fÃ¼r die 90 km Distanz abzugeben ( 30â¬ statt 40â¬ bzw. 45â¬).
bei Interesse einfach ne mail 

GruÃ Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikerider (13. September 2008)

Das Wetter soll ja nicht sooo Toll werden, kann mal jemand in der Nähe ein paar Worte zur aktuellen Situation der Wege loswerden. Wirds schlammig oder kann ich hinten noch meinen alten Ralph fahren...

Und wieso ist hier eigentlich 1 Tag vorm Start so wenig los

Lg Sven


----------



## Oetti03 (13. September 2008)

Allgemeine Resignation  Momentan schüttets hier was geht!! Ich wohne 35km von Fuwa weg. Und wenn's$ hier regnet dann dort auf jeden Fall. 

Laut Wetter.com wirds morgen kalt und trocken. Habe aber trotzdem mal "Schlechtwetterreifen" drauf gemacht. Weil abtrocknen wirds wohl nicht mehr.

Achja: http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/3_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0003128


----------



## nikerider (13. September 2008)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Allgemeine Resignation  Momentan schüttets hier was geht!! Ich wohne 35km von Fuwa weg. Und wenn's$ hier regnet dann dort auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Laut Wetter.com wirds morgen kalt und trocken. Habe aber trotzdem mal "Schlechtwetterreifen" drauf gemacht. Weil abtrocknen wirds wohl nicht mehr.
> 
> Achja: http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/3_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0003128



Oje, hört sich nicht so toll an, wird dann wohl doch auf doppel-Nobby draufrauslaufen

oder kann ich den alten RR hinten drauflassen

Achja, den Wetterbericht hab ich auch schon gesehen *bibber*

Bis Morgen!
Lg Sven


----------



## commencal blanc (13. September 2008)

Die Wettervorhersage lässt auf wenig Nachmeldungen schließen 

Tja, angemeldet sind wir, wir sind dabei, ob Schnee oder Regen!

Ich fahr mit NN 07 2,1 /RR 08 2,25! Muss passen!

Ich hoffe auf Sonne  - in Bad Wildbad ist es auch noch fast sonnig geworden trotz Regenschauer bis kurz vorm Start! 

Bis morgen


----------



## sash73 (13. September 2008)

werde morgen den nobby vorne und den geax saguaro(profil für trocken bis nass)  hinten fahrenes hat schon immer mal,am vortag,so viel geregnet.wenns am start trocken bleibt,dann wird es bissi dreckig aber denke wird scho gut gehen.nicht so wie 2005,da hat es nur noch geregnetdas ganze rennen fast,und es ging noch gut zu fahren.schlammlöcher wird es auf alle fälle geben,ein teilstück ist immer voll gepackt mit löchern mit schmuddelmatsch

weiß jemand die km wann die verpflegungsstellen kommen(60er)????kann nichts an kilometer erkennen auf dem plan

@oetti
heute die warmuprunde war ziemlich nass heutesoll die nacht,angeblich aufhören.


----------



## nikerider (14. September 2008)

sash73 schrieb:


> werde morgen den nobby vorne und den geax saguaro(profil für trocken bis nass)  hinten fahrenes hat schon immer mal,am vortag,so viel geregnet.wenns am start trocken bleibt,dann wird es bissi dreckig aber denke wird scho gut gehen.nicht so wie 2005,da hat es nur noch geregnetdas ganze rennen fast,und es ging noch gut zu fahren.schlammlöcher wird es auf alle fälle geben,ein teilstück ist immer voll gepackt mit löchern mit schmuddelmatsch
> 
> weiß jemand die km wann die verpflegungsstellen kommen(60er)????kann nichts an kilometer erkennen auf dem plan
> 
> ...



Für alle die Leute die nicht gefahren sind

Wetter war super (bis auf die ca. 5° am Start), matschig wars auch nicht übermäßig, hielt sich alles in Grenzen, nur die hinterhältigen kleinen Pfützen waren schlimm

Achja, ich hatte mit dem alten RR am hr absolut keine Probleme
An steilen Anstiegen im Stehn vllt mal n bissl gerutscht, aber wirklich minimal

Am Ende fehlten 0,6 (bzw. 0,7) Sekunden zum Sieg

Lg Sven


----------



## sash73 (14. September 2008)

nikerider schrieb:


> Für alle die Leute die nicht gefahren sind
> 
> Wetter war super (bis auf die ca. 5° am Start), matschig wars auch nicht übermäßig, hielt sich alles in Grenzen, nur die hinterhältigen kleinen Pfützen waren schlimm
> 
> ...



schön wars trotz das es heute für mich nur ein trainingsrennen war.hatte noch bissi dicke beine vom 12h von todtnau.drum entschlossen wir(trainer und i) locker das ding zu starten und in singen wieder 100% leistungfit zu sein.das hoffe ich mal

@sven

ach du warst das wo um den ersten platz gesprintet hat.hätte ich das gewußt wäre ich mal auf dich zu gegangen


----------



## Firefighter (14. September 2008)

Hi,

fands auch ok, ausser das es eben am Start bitterlich kalt war! 

Hatte sogar RR/RR drauf und bin nie großartig rumgerutscht. 
Habe auf der 60er mit 2h35min Platz 20 gemacht.

Die Schweizer Übermacht auf der 120er Strecke war ja schon beeindruckend, aber wenn die Stöckli's und Texner's mitfahren, dann gewinnen sie auch meistens... 
Ich denk nichtmal das Urs Huber die Strecke vorher mal abgefahren ist, im Gegenteil zu den Rothaus-Cube Fahrern, die die Strecke ja kennen... Ich habe nur ein Stöcklibetreuer gehört, der lachend gemeint hat, die wären sehr kurzentschlossen hierübergefahren. Habe übrigens zusammen mit Huber und Zahnd mein Bike gewaschen... war beeindruckend.. 

Hat zufällig jmd. was von dem Unfall hinter Neukirch auf der 90er Strecke mitbekommen? (Ich kenne den Fahrer evtl. weitläufig)

Gruß
Andi


----------



## St. Gotthard (15. September 2008)

Firefighter schrieb:


> Ich denk nichtmal das Urs Huber die Strecke vorher mal abgefahren ist, ...





Firefighter schrieb:


> Ich habe nur ein Stöcklibetreuer gehört, der lachend gemeint hat, die wären sehr kurzentschlossen hierübergefahren ...



Hier http://www.urshuber.ch/aktuelles/anzeigen.asp?A_ID=211&Rubrik=8 ist die ganze Geschichte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firefighter (15. September 2008)

Habs mittlerweile auch bei Thomas Zahnd gelesen! www.thomas-zahnd.ch


----------



## keroson (16. September 2008)

sash73 schrieb:


> schön wars trotz das es heute für mich nur ein trainingsrennen war.hatte noch bissi dicke beine vom 12h von todtnau.drum entschlossen wir(trainer und i) locker das ding zu starten und in singen wieder 100% leistungfit zu sein.das hoffe ich mal



Ich hat auch noch n bissle dicke Beine, von Ba-Wü am Vortag . Ich hab abens um halb zwölf noch mein Rad von dem sch*** Alpschlamm geputz und dann 10 Minuten vor dem Start, die noch zu lange neue Kette gekürzt, und dabei mein Nieter geschlachtet...
Bin also die 90 locker angegangen, und zum Ende hin hats noch voll Spass gemacht. 
Fazit: Ziel erreicht, die Teamwertung haben wir gewonnen, und die paar Fässchen Bier werden demnächst beim Saisonabschluss getrunken. Dazu gibts noch ein Geschenkkorb von ner Furtwangener Metzgerei..


----------



## nikerider (26. September 2008)

sash73 schrieb:


> @sven
> 
> ach du warst das wo um den ersten platz gesprintet hat.hätte ich das gewußt wäre ich mal auf dich zu gegangen



Hmm, keine ahnung wer noch alles gesprintet ist, aber ich habs auch mal wieder versucht...
Hät nicht mal gewinnen müssen, 0,7 sec hätten schon zum Sieg gereicht


Eigentlich müsst ich mich in Grund und Boden schämen, als halber Rennradfahrer so im Sprint abzukacken, ist aber bei mir im Sprint leider normal

Jop, hättest machen können, ich war dann ne Zeit lang ganz allein im Ziel
Du weißt ja, ich hab das selbe Trikot wie Joe nur in Kinergröße 4

Lg Sven


----------

